# Orijen is the best dog food made, period...



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Every single dog food review site gives it their highest ratings. They get more awards than any other 2 dog food makers today. The ingredient list is far superior to any other dog food on the market today. LOL, but being the best always has the chasers whinning. Even raw feeders can not submit any factual proof, proving raw feeding is better than feeding Orijen.


----------



## Sunflowers

You are absolutely right.


----------



## GatorDog

Oh christ, is this even necessary? This thread is useless. Hopefully a mod can come by and close it. I am so sick of coming to this website to see you post the same thing every day.

I REALLY DON'T CARE WHAT FOOD YOU THINK IS THE 'BEST' BECAUSE I HAVE A BRAIN OF MY OWN AND CAN THINK FOR MYSELF.

Thank you very much.


----------



## GSDGunner

Again?

Seriously, do you work for Orijen or get paid to promote it? You're beginning to sound like a broken record.


----------



## rooandtree

but didnt we just read they are starting to add cheap fish by products?


----------



## Jax08

The Master has spoken...



3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I would never buy into what someone on the net says.


----------



## GatorDog

Can somebody just get this poster out of here? I'm seriously so fed up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Remember people - everyone is entitled to their opinion.

And it is just that - an OPINION. Doesn't mean it's right or wrong.


----------



## Jax08

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Remember people - everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> And it is just that - an OPINION. Doesn't mean it's right or wrong.


True. No sense in getting bent out of shape over someone else's opinion. I'm a raw feeder. I have the blood work (chem17) to show my dog is very healthy. I have the pictures with her shiny coat and clear eyes. I find it amusing that a person is so adamant about one food. I"m not going to get offended is a person on the other side of the country that I've never met and never will meet wants to insist they know what is best for my dog. Actually, that isn't true. One person did that and she would be wise to stay on the other side of the country...but for the most part...it really is amusing to watch.


----------



## llombardo

Do you guys mean that Orijen is not the best dog food I was almost out the door to go buy it and switch my dogs


----------



## ChancetheGSD

So if I come on here every single day and say that Alpo is the best and that if you don't feed Alpo you don't deserve a dog or you're a horrible and ignorant owner and constantly harass and put down other members because they don't feed Alpo and spam the boards about how much I and my dogs love Alpo....That is ok to do?

And to "NotTony", where is YOUR proof that Orijen is superior to all other brands and to raw or home cooked food?

On another note, I saw they still sell Gravy Train today! And here I thought it'd been discontinued!  Should have bought some and fed it to my dogs, I can guarantee you they'd still be alive and well by the end of the bag.


----------



## Jax08

ChancetheGSD said:


> And and to "NotTony", where is YOUR proof that Orijen is superior to all other brands and to raw or home cooked food?


THE PICTURES!! DID YOU NOT SEE THE PICTURES!!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? UNDER A ROCK? DID YOU NOT GET THE PM!!!?? :laugh:


----------



## Bear L

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Every single dog food review site gives it their highest ratings. They get more awards than any other 2 dog food makers today. The ingredient list is far superior to any other dog food on the market today. LOL, but being the best always has the chasers whinning. Even raw feeders can not submit any factual proof, proving raw feeding is better than feeding Orijen.


Can Orijen submit proof that it's better than raw?


----------



## Beau

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Remember people - everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> And it is just that - an OPINION. Doesn't mean it's right or wrong.


Yes, I agree, they are. 

But can't these types of posts be considered "advertising". I mean, do we really know who Tony is, or who he works for, or what his agenda is in continuously posting in this fashion.

A new member who comes on here looking for information about foods may see this and not understand that its someones opinion.

Nothing against 3Toes....just my opinion.


----------



## Zookeep

rooandtree said:


> but didnt we just read they are starting to add cheap fish by products?


Really? I don't believe it. Prove to me that they are adding fish by-products. I just might have to visit the manufacturing plant to see for myself.


----------



## GatorDog

Orijen is the best because Tony has a shiny coat and clear eyes..I guess the rest of us just have a bunch of blind, dirtbag dogs. Oh well..


----------



## jimj

And some people thought that the Hudson,Delorian etc were the best too. Look where they are today.
Like they say, opinions are like behinds, everybody has one and many just plain stink.


----------



## Zookeep

GatorDog said:


> Orijen is the best because Tony has a shiny coat and clear eyes..I guess the rest of us just have a bunch of blind, dirtbag dogs. Oh well..


Shiny, non-Orijen fed dog:


----------



## llombardo

Zookeep said:


> Shiny, non-Orijen fed dog:


Are you sure you don't feed Orijen?


----------



## GSDGunner

Orijen "the best dog food.. period" gave my dog the runs.

So obviously not the best food....for MY dog...period!

I swear this guy either works for them or gets a commission for promoting it. I've never seen anyone so passionate about dog food.

Hey, my dog when I was a kid (in the 60's-70's) ate Gaines Burgers and lived a long healthy life. Splain that!


----------



## Bear L

Beau said:


> I mean, do we really know who Tony is, or who he works for, or what his agenda is in continuously posting in this fashion.
> .


The OP used to have a link to her dog's website in the signature line but I think it's been removed just hours ago since I was able to check out the link just earlier. I believe her name is Jess H and her dog's name is Tony. 

If her dog's website is real, and in absent of knowing anything else about her, I'd think she takes pride in Tony.  I even looked at pictures that has close ups of Tony's paws just to count which one may be missing 3.  Couldn't tell and don't think any is missing. Tony looks like a happy dog. Glad that Jess is so devoted into making sure her dog gets the best food she knows.


----------



## Zookeep

Zookeep said:


> Shiny, non-Orijen fed dog:


To be honest, I slathered her with with minced fish by-products before I took this picture.


----------



## rooandtree

Zookeep said:


> Really? I don't believe it. Prove to me that they are adding fish by-products. I just might have to visit the manufacturing plant to see for myself.


 yes i read that from another post just a few mins ago!!from someone named Zookeep..who did produce evidence when asked!! lol i wish i could find some pics of the dogs i had as a child..they had the best sofest shinest fur ever...and they got fed canned alpo and table scraps


----------



## Jax08

3ToesNOTTony is a girl? huh..I really read that one wrong!


----------



## Sunflowers

rooandtree said:


> i wish i could find some pics of the dogs i had as a child..they had the best sofest shinest fur ever...and they got fed canned alpo and table scraps


It was the table scraps


----------



## Jax08

Bear L said:


> The OP used to have a link to her dog's website in the signature line but.


Is it still in your browser history?


----------



## GatorDog

Jax08 said:


> Is it still in your browser history?


Will I get in trouble for posting it?


----------



## Beau

Bear L said:


> The OP used to have a link to her dog's website in the signature line but I think it's been removed just hours ago since I was able to check out the link just earlier. I believe her name is Jess H and her dog's name is Tony.
> 
> If her dog's website is real, and in absent of knowing anything else about her, I'd think she takes pride in Tony.  I even looked at pictures that has close ups of Tony's paws just to count which one may be missing 3.  Couldn't tell and don't think any is missing. Tony looks like a happy dog. Glad that Jess is so devoted into making sure her dog gets the best food she knows.


Thank you for clarifying....I shouldn't have assumed "Tony" is a he.

And I don't have a problem with someone being proud of their dog or making sure their dog gets the best food.

I just resent the continual "ad" bombardment, and that's what this is... plain and simple. 

Its a brave new world in internet marketing and this is just another example of the new frontier.


----------



## Jax08

probably! You can PM it though!


----------



## Bear L

Jax08 said:


> Is it still in your browser history?


Yes, but I don't know if I should share it since Jess took the link off. It's a shutterfly website with her dogs pictures on it. That's it, nothing else. And she hasn't posted new photos since Feb 2011. The dog is about 3 yrs old and black and tan. 

Jess, you should share the link again. Those are good pictures.


----------



## Beau

Bear L said:


> The OP used to have a link to her dog's website in the signature line


Was this the link to her newsletter, the one that required paying a subscription to get the full articles?


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Jax08 said:


> THE PICTURES!! DID YOU NOT SEE THE PICTURES!!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? UNDER A ROCK? DID YOU NOT GET THE PM!!!?? :laugh:


Sorry, I used those to wipe my ass. They look like **** now. 

Now can we PLEASE make a trade and get Sable back?


----------



## Jax08

ChancetheGSD said:


> Now can we PLEASE make a trade and get Sable back?


Yes. Every superhero needs a nemesis to keep them in line.


----------



## GatorDog

Hey 3Toes, how much food do you feed Tony per day? And how much does he weigh?


----------



## Bear L

Beau said:


> Was this the link to her newsletter, the one that required paying a subscription to get the full articles?


I don't see a link in your post. But no, it doesn't need a subscription. You won't see her in it... or at least I didn't.


----------



## Beau

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I had the link.

I just remember clicking on a link under her signature some time back and it took me to a newsletter that required a subscription. 

I'll try and find it.


----------



## chelle

I'll take Sable any day of the week!!!!!!!

I say you all start posting pics of beautiful coats and clear eyes. Bailey has the most beautiful coat -- it just glows on ... Natural Balance. 

Anyone else in the nasty PM club? Are you a loser or something else that relates to a hind section?


----------



## Bear L

Maybe the mods can shut us down now, since we're getting off topic. Is that a loophole? If you want a thread shut down, just go off topic?


----------



## qbchottu

Doesn't OP work or write for a dog food review website? I believe this entire Origen crusade has to do with OP's personal interests. 

And why was the personal website removed? I do remember the url and that it was featured prominently at one time...


----------



## Wolfgeist

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Even raw feeders can not submit any factual proof, proving raw feeding is better than feeding Orijen.


Mother nature proves raw feeding is better than Orijen. 

Go speak with wildlife biologists all over the world. 

Go experience the world of wild animals, who have been thriving on raw food for millions of years.

I like Orijen... best kibble available in my opinion. I would never, ever, ever, ever feed it to my dogs. Or ANY kibble for that matter. I respect others who feed what they want, but nothing is better than raw IMO. 

I spoke with Haliburton Forest Wolf Centre's old biologist over a 7 year period on a monthly (two all day visits) period. HE taught me raw, HE showed me WHY it is superior and truly species appropriate.

Whatever. I digress. Why am I even bothering.

You should be ashamed of yourself for starting so much trouble and conflict in this community.

The moderators need to give you a suspension. Your posts are aimed to upset others and get arguments started.


----------



## Beau

Okay, first off, I was wrong. 

It wasn't in her signature, but in a thread she started.

Here's the thread....http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/183352-good-site-get-straight.html

You'll notice its basically the same thing as this thread....again.

And I'm done.


----------



## Twyla

You know how when we are busy training our pups not to jump on people to get attention or when they come into the room that we can't give them any kind of attention, positive or negative, because it is still rewarding them with attention?

Perhaps we need to fall back on our puppy training skills and not reward the attention seeking behavior of the OP?


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I hope Tony never does Bath Salts. :/ I can see him now in the aisle of Walmart, chewing off another humans face for buying Kibbles N' Bits. :rofl:


----------



## rooandtree

ChancetheGSD said:


> I hope Tony never does Bath Salts. :/ I can see him now in the aisle of Walmart, chewing off another humans face for buying Kibbles N' Bits. :rofl:


 LOL even Zombies perfer the taste of orijen dog food 2 to 1 ha


----------



## GatorDog

Twyla said:


> You know how when we are busy training our pups not to jump on people to get attention or when they come into the room that we can't give them any kind of attention, positive or negative, because it is still rewarding them with attention?
> 
> Perhaps we need to fall back on our puppy training skills and not reward the attention seeking behavior of the OP?


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## chelle

Makes me wonder if LongRunFun was so far off.... yet three toes remains while longrun is gone. Interesting!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Remember people - everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> And it is just that - an OPINION. Doesn't mean it's right or wrong.


That is correct and now we take it to a whole new level. Because the FACTS back it up . 

If you don't like what I say, use the ignore in your, CP....Thats what I am now doing. I don't like raw feeders bashing kibble, but they have that right,, and boy that gets "really" old, I don't like salesman coming here bashing other Dog food brands, but thats the way it goes. Buuut, Orijen is still the BEST.....


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I'm still waiting to see these "facts".

And actually ALPO is the BEST dog food.


----------



## Zookeep

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> . Buuut, Orijen is still the BEST.....


Darn right . . . best minced fish by-product food EVER.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Why not? Do you eat Oysters? Do you eat clams? Do you eat Sardines?? How about clam chowder?? I eat them all, GUTS and all, YUMMMY, Fish is WAAAY different than meat by-products. 

HOW MANY SITES HAVE BANNED YOUR IP ???


----------



## Zookeep

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> HOW MANY SITES HAVE BANNED YOUR IP ???


None.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Why not? Do you eat Oysters? Do you eat clams? Do you eat Sardines?? I eat them all, GUTS and all, YUMMMY, Fish is WAAAY different than meat by-products.


Mmmm....Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Zookeep said:


> None.


WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES ??? I bet you don't even have a kick me ,maybe you have a kittty!!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES ??? I bet you don't even have a kick me ,maybe you have a kittty!!!


I do have a kitty but I don't think we're talking about the same kind. :crazy:

You can however see plenty of pictures of my beautiful baby girl (who is a DOG) on her blog located in my signature. :wub:


----------



## Zookeep

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES ??? I bet you don't even have a kick me ,maybe you have a kittty!!!


I have posted them twice now. Look around.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GatorDog said:


> Hey 3Toes, how much food do you feed Tony per day? And how much does he weigh?


Tony gets 3-4 cups per day, depending on activity level that day, closer to 4. He/we are pretty active. I also add some meat in one way or another to his diet. Tony is a lean mean, 112-14 pounds.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Actually, last time I saw pictures of Tony, he was a bit overweight. Also glad to know your dog is aggressive.


----------



## chelle

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> That is correct and now we take it to a whole new level. Because the FACTS back it up .
> 
> If you don't like what I say, use the ignore in your, CP....Thats what I am now doing. I don't like raw feeders bashing kibble, but they have that right,, and boy that gets "really" old, I don't like salesman coming here bashing other Dog food brands, but thats the way it goes. Buuut, Orijen is still the BEST.....


To be serious for just a moment! WHAT IF a dog does not do well on Orijen? What do you honestly recommend? No, I have not tried Orijen, but I've tried several others that were simply too much, apparently too rich, for my dog(s) to properly thrive.

You surely cannot say that every dog in the land should be on Orijen? Or are you saying just that? (It would seem so.) 

If a dog on Orijen continued to have digestive issues, continued to have poor elimination -- would you still stand atop your bandwagon?

That is a very legitimate question. How long would you allow the dog to go thru those problems before you admitted that particular food was not appropriate for that particular dog? What if threetoes was pooping soft poo on that food long after the initial transition?  Would you continue to feed it?


----------



## Zookeep

Zookeep said:


> I have posted them twice now. Look around.


(Hint) One is in this thread, and the other is in the thread where you asked for a picture.


----------



## chelle

ChancetheGSD said:


> Actually, last time I saw pictures of Tony, he was a bit overweight. Also glad to know your dog is aggressive.


:spittingcoffee:

Oh my.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

chelle said:


> To be serious for just a moment! WHAT IF a dog does not do well on Orijen? What do you honestly recommend? No, I have not tried Orijen, but I've tried several others that were simply too much, apparently too rich, for my dog(s) to properly thrive.
> 
> You surely cannot say that every dog in the land should be on Orijen? Or are you saying just that? (It would seem so.)
> 
> If a dog on Orijen continued to have digestive issues, continued to have poor elimination -- would you still stand atop your bandwagon?
> 
> That is a very legitimate question. How long would you allow the dog to go thru those problems before you admitted that particular food was not appropriate for that particular dog? What if threetoes was pooping soft poo on that food long after the initial transition?  Would you continue to feed it?


YOU EITHER FEED ORIJEN OR YOU SHOULD GIVE UP YOUR DOG! IF HE HAS DIARRHEA THEN SO WHAT! ORIJEN IS *THE BEST DOG FOOD EVER* AND MY DOG EVEN CRAPS GOLD ON IT!!! LIQUID GOLD BUT GOLD NONTHELESS!!! OR MAYBE THAT IS JUST A YELLOW TINT TO IT...IDK!!!!

Now to seriously answer your question; Yes. Tony has said it to more than one person on this board, myself included, that we shouldn't own dogs if we don't feed Orijen. He has never been able to answer the question about dogs with digestive problems on the food, it's been asked to him many many times before. Good luck getting an answer.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Zookeep said:


> I have posted them twice now. Look around.


 oooowwww a ole twice, I am impresssed. Why not here??? I give You Tony AGAIN and a new one..


----------



## Zookeep

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> oooowwww a ole twice, I am impresssed. Why not here??? I give You Tony AGAIN and a new one..


Read on. I did post here.


----------



## Bear L

Here's for those interested in seeing Tony's picture with his 3 toes. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5-tony-turns-10-months-silly-party-poops.html


----------



## paulag1955

This is one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a while.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Tony gets 3-4 cups per day, depending on activity level that day, closer to 4. He/we are pretty active. I also add some meat in one way or another to his diet. Tony is a lean mean, 112-14 pounds.


Tony is like Mario, he grows randomly. (IS ORIJEN LIKE HIS SUPER MUSHROOMS OR SOMETHING?) He went from being 110lb a couple minutes ago to now being 112-14lb.


----------



## Sunflowers

Why do I keep clicking on this thread at this hour of the night? :hammer:

Heck, I'm getting the munchies and wish I had a bag of Orijen! Probably good for humans, too!


----------



## Bear L

And here's the link to her website on her own thread. I have too much time on my hand tonight. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...howing-those-all-their-toes-how-its-done.html


----------



## Zookeep

ChancetheGSD said:


> Tony is like Mario, he grows randomly. (IS ORIJEN LIKE HIS SUPER MUSHROOMS OR SOMETHING?) He went from being 110lb a couple minutes ago to now being 112-14lb.


It must be all the fish guts he eats. My lean (but not mean) GSD is only 75 pounds.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Oh lord. Been a long day and I decided to read the forum before I went to bed. I have been laughing since the beginning of this thread. Thanks guys for giving me a few giggles.....
Oh yea, I think Chuck Wagon is the best, I love the hairy dog chasing that cute little wagon and horses around the room...............


----------



## wyominggrandma

The same poster just started another thread on Orijen right above this one. Just a few minutes ago. What is going on???


----------



## KZoppa

and she felt the need to start another useless thread about Orijen.


----------



## KZoppa

wyominggrandma said:


> The same poster just started another thread on Orijen right above this one. Just a few minutes ago. What is going on???


 
she's doing it to make people mad


----------



## ChancetheGSD

wyominggrandma said:


> Oh lord. Been a long day and I decided to read the forum before I went to bed. I have been laughing since the beginning of this thread. Thanks guys for giving me a few giggles.....
> Oh yea, I think Chuck Wagon is the best, I love the hairy dog chasing that cute little wagon and horses around the room...............


If only he could ever catch him.  Maybe if he was a Pit Bull, or Tony the Aggressive 3 Toed dog, he could!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I don't know about that, the photos of 3 toed Tony showed a fat dog. Not sure he could run that fast.............


----------



## chelle

Three toes has nine lives apparently.!


----------



## Zookeep

KZoppa said:


> and she felt the need to start another useless thread about Orijen.


Give her a break. She just learned that she is paying $3 a pound for fish guts.


----------



## KZoppa

Zookeep said:


> Give her a break. She just learned that she is paying $3 a pound for fish guts.


 
never! No breaks. I'm not sharing any kitkats!


----------



## chelle

ChancetheGSD said:


> YOU EITHER FEED ORIJEN OR YOU SHOULD GIVE UP YOUR DOG! IF HE HAS DIARRHEA THEN SO WHAT! ORIJEN IS *THE BEST DOG FOOD EVER* AND MY DOG EVEN CRAPS GOLD ON IT!!! LIQUID GOLD BUT GOLD NONTHELESS!!! OR MAYBE THAT IS JUST A YELLOW TINT TO IT...IDK!!!!


Buahhaa! That's just funny. Gold poop. Well lemme just tell ya! I've had plenty of that dang gold poop and there's no payin nuggets in there! It stinks to high heaven and I can't pick it up with tongs. YUCK. Been there, done that, don't ever want to go back..!


----------



## Sunflowers

chelle said:


> It stinks to high heaven and I can't pick it up with tongs. YUCK. Been there, done that, don't ever want to go back..!


Gee, thanks. I now will never be able to look at my kitchen tongs the same way....


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Oh God to the video I just made just for Tony........I'll try and upload it ASAP. The things I do at 1am.


----------



## Sunflowers

opcorn:


----------



## chelle

Sunflowers said:


> Gee, thanks. I now will never be able to look at my kitchen tongs the same way....


Hahaaaaaa  I know. It is bad, but they work the best! I mean, when you're cleaning up after four dogs each day.... well that's a lotta poo! I promise, they stay outside.  I buy a new pair and write in big black magic permanent marker, POOP TONGS ONLY.

I will leave it at that and not go into detail as to how frustrating it is to pick up stuff that slides thru them.. Ewwwwww... Which, of course is why I am ever so happy to find the right food for them and shock of all shock it isn't Orijen. OH NO.


----------



## TitonsDad

Kibbles n Bits is the absolute best kibble to feed. 

/thread


----------



## Sunflowers

TitonsDad said:


> Kibbles n Bits is the absolute best kibble to feed.
> 
> /thread


You are wrong. I think it's Chuck Wagon. Gotta go with a food that also has _gravy_.


----------



## Sunflowers

chelle said:


> I will leave it at that and not go into detail as to how frustrating it is to pick up stuff that slides thru them.. Ewwwwww... .


Why, Chelle, I would have thought you also have a turkey baster marked EVIL RUNS ONLY and a serving spoon marked SOFT SERVE POO.


----------



## KZoppa

OH NO!!!! I just realized my dogs are eating food that isnt Orijen!! HOW WILL THEY EVER SURVIVE?!!!????!!!! HOW WILL THEY EVER BE HEALTHY WITH SHINEY COATS?!?!?!

oh wait. they're fine. healthy with shiney coats on a different food! awesome!


----------



## TitonsDad

Sunflowers said:


> You are wrong. I think it's Chuck Wagon. Gotta go with a food that also has _gravy_.


I see your Chuck Wagon and I'll raise you Ol' Roy with some added warm water.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Sunflowers said:


> Why, Chelle, I would have thought you also have a turkey baster marked EVIL RUNS ONLY and a serving spoon marked SOFT SERVE POO.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

For those who want to see my late night, wtf was that, video...Head on over to Tonys new post.


----------



## TitonsDad

KZoppa said:


> OH NO!!!! I just realized my dogs are eating food that isnt Orijen!! HOW WILL THEY EVER SURVIVE?!!!????!!!! HOW WILL THEY EVER BE HEALTHY WITH SHINEY COATS?!?!?!
> 
> oh wait. they're fine. healthy with shiney coats on a different food! awesome!


They won't survive and secondly, you'd never be able to tell if their coats were shiny or not because there are no military-grade welding glasses safe enough to protect your corneas from the burn of looking too long at their coats.


----------



## TitonsDad

ChancetheGSD said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> For those who want to see my late night, wtf was that, video...Head on over to Tonys new post.


It better be worth the 5 minutes of my life navigating and watching it or I'll be sending you a bill.


----------



## KZoppa

TitonsDad said:


> They won't survive and secondly, you'd never be able to tell if their coats were shiny or not because there are no military-grade welding glasses safe enough to protect your corneas from the burn of looking too long at their coats.


 
hmmm.... my needing contact lenses to see makes perfect sense now!!!


----------



## KZoppa

chancethegsd said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> For those who want to see my late night, wtf was that, video...head on over to tonys new post.


 
that was hysterical!!!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD

TitonsDad said:


> It better be worth the 5 minutes of my life navigating and watching it or I'll be sending you a bill.


Well apparently Alpo is good enough to sound like an orgasm though I did take forever uploading because I had to watch it a couple of times to make sure there was no nip slips. I ain't Lil Kim or anything. Just a white girl who hasn't slept in nearly 24 hours. I can point you in the direction of more useless ways to spend your time though you seem to have found it by coming into a thread made by Tony. LOL!


----------



## Sunflowers

TitonsDad, I see your Ol' Roy with some added warm water and I'll raise you some Beneful with cooked chicken bone topper.


----------



## TitonsDad

TitonsDad said:


> It better be worth the 5 minutes of my life navigating and watching it or I'll be sending you a bill.


Edit: All I can say is... I'd definitely hit it.


----------



## doggiedad

why get upset over 3ToesTonyismydog. you don't have to read his posts.


----------



## Warrior09

Why is this in the "health and wellness" forum anyways? If this is just an opinion shouldn't it be in general or something else lol


----------



## TitonsDad

doggiedad said:


> why get upset over 3ToesTonyismydog. you don't have to read his posts.


Why? Because SHE starts 3 threads on the same **** topic every 15 mins about about the same **** thing that everyone has seen every day for the past month... 

Oh and hold the phone, am I the only one that noticed this in this thread??



3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Every single dog food review site gives it their highest ratings. They get more awards than any other 2 dog food makers today. The ingredient list is far superior to any other dog food on the market today. LOL, but being the best always has the chasers whinning. *Even raw feeders can not submit any factual proof, proving raw feeding is better than feeding Orijen.*





3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Tony gets 3-4 cups per day, depending on activity level that day, closer to 4. He/we are pretty active. *I also add some meat in one way or another to his diet.* Tony is a lean mean, 112-14 pounds.


WTF?? You go and bash raw feeders and then later admit you add meat to his OMG best on the Earth kibble Orijen? Last I checked, adding meat makes you a raw feeder even if partially fed.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Sunflowers said:


> TitonsDad, I see your Ol' Roy with some added warm water and I'll raise you some Beneful with cooked chicken bone topper.


No no! Gravy Train is best with water! Gosh! That's why it's called "Gravy Train", because you put the water on it to make the gravy and train because....They put a train on the bag. It all makes sense if you really think about it. It's like E=Mc2 and Big Bang Theory or something.




TitonsDad said:


> Edit: All I can say is... I'd definitely hit it.


I'll take that as a compliment so long as it doesn't mean with a bat.


----------



## TitonsDad

ChancetheGSD said:


> I'll take that as a compliment so long as it doesn't mean with a bat.


Hey if bats are your thing, I've no complaints.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

TitonsDad said:


> Hey if bats are your thing, I've no complaints.


I prefer whips and chains. 

I just want to let the Jewish members of our community know that I saved $1 on 10 cans of those Alpo bringing them down to 42 cents a piece!  I was pretty excited myself. Fangirling in the aisle trying to decide which flavors to pick!

And for those who think I'm hating on Jews, Jesus was a Jew and I don't hate Jesus. He was the son of God and God built the Rainbow so my fabulous gay dog could "dogwalk" to Heaven. Mommy loves you Chance. :halogsd:

Oh and JFTR...My mind was totally just BLOWN. My Canadian friend just informed me that Canada does not have Alpo.


----------



## Syaoransbear

ChancetheGSD said:


> Oh and JFTR...My mind was totally just BLOWN. My Canadian friend just informed me that Canada does not have Alpo.


Lol what? Yeah we do. Petsmart and grocery stores sell it.

I like orijen but if I had the freezer space I would feed raw, because it's cheaper and I believe fresh uncooked food results in better nutrition than cooked food than has been heavily processed. I don't care how fresh the fish is before they turn it into dog food, because it doesn't resemble anything fresh after the process. And I also have a hard time believing nutritional values stay the same when you turn many different kinds of food into something that resembles a deer turd.


----------



## Lucy Dog

lol... that's all i have to say about this thread. What a cry for attention. 

It's like malinois16 has been resurrected into a giant orijen eating and advertising machine. The mushroom is now a bag of orijen.


----------

